# led: show me stealth or whelen responder linear mini lightbar?



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, my 8 year old led mini lightbar is broke, so I need to get a new one and try to fix the old one later.

What do you guys think of the Sho-Me LED Stealth Minibar and the whelen LED Responder Linear, Both perm mounts and are the same price, $300 on lsh lights.

Thank You.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

VLSUSA.com $277. If you want the light fast order from them. Whelen responder hands down better.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

What broken mini led bar do you have?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

That is a great price on the Linear Whelen Responder.

I agree, without a doubt get the Whelen.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

i cant remember, i tested ALL the wiring, I even opened the damn thing up and tested the wires that go to the bulbs with my test light, everything gets power, so im thinking that its the power supply in the middle? Maybe I just need a new powersupply for it? but I would like to get a better lightbar since the one I have is basically just two led bulbs.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

SHO-ME makes an LED Stealth Mini Bar? I thought the Stealth bar was strobe only?

Anyways, go with the Whelen Responder LP Linear, the CON3 version just doesn't have that great off axis warning power.


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah the LED stealth just came out. same bar with the lumintaor LED beacons inside. Not a bad bar, just a love it or hate it look.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone got a link for this bar? I would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

DodgeGuy;439489 said:


> Anyone got a link for this bar? I would like to see what it looks like.


http://www.able2products.com/Update/23_4100.htm
This link if for the strobe version. They don't have the LED version on the site yet, but it contains 3 of these http://www.able2products.com/Update/12_6253_Features.htm


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

The ShoMe LED beacon is really not that bad. I have seen a couple videos of them and they look acceptable for an inexpensive LED beacon. I have been kicking around the idea of buying one just to see it in person plus I'm sure I could find a spot for it


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Eclipse, Can you direct me to a video of one. I also had the same idea. Thanks


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

http://i208.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid208.photobucket.com/albums/bb165/AWLCO/ShoMeLEDBeacon.flv


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

I just figured out what AWLCO stands for


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not here to cram product down your throat's, but I will try to help answer questions and solve problems. I'm a plow guy that happens to own a lighting business.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

........................


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

AWLCO;439639 said:


> I'm not here to cram product down your throat's, but I will try to help answer questions and solve problems. I'm a plow guy that happens to own a lighting business.


I forgot to mention that is a nice video. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks, I'm working on a new comparison video. Sho me gen 1 vs. Sho me Luminator vs. Whelen Responder II linear.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

AWLCO;440188 said:


> Thanks, I'm working on a new comparison video. Sho me gen 1 vs. Sho me Luminator vs. Whelen Responder II linear.


That should be interesting to saw the least. Some how I think the linear technology is going to win.

I await this comparison to say anymore.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

DodgeGuy;440302 said:


> That should be interesting to saw the least. Some how I think the linear technology is going to win.
> 
> I await this comparison to say anymore.


I do not have any video but had access to all of these bars the other evening. IMO the linear does win over the Luminator but the Luminator does hold it's own. The Gen 1 Sho-Me gets left in the dust as compared to the other two.

We also had a CON3 Responder in the comparison. Again it destroys the Gen 1 Sho-Me and is close to the Luminator, but the Luminator wins out just by a hair only because it has a little better off axis visability.


----------

